# Guitar P0rn Thread



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

No words. No talk. Just your guitar p0rn.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

G&L ASAT Classic:








Anderson Crowdster:


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice guitars


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

*Sakashta Version R Opera*










*Sakashta Indian*


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ampjunkie said:


> *Sakashta Version R Opera*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting looking guitars. It's nice to see something besides Strats, LPs and Teles.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

My Guitars.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

pattste said:


>


Wow. That's exactly what I want (plus my two strats of course). Nice gibby's.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

An oldie but a goodie... some of this stuff is sold now, mostly to people here. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sigiifa This picture is so pornographic, you should be arrested !!!



Sneaky said:


>


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My version. Lots of changes since this was taken also. Even the basement looks different.










This one's a little more up to date.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll do another family shot once the new addition arrives next week.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Best I can do for a guitar family shot...A couple are gone and a few new ones not shown but most of the family is there.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> An oldie but a goodie... some of this stuff is sold now, mostly to people here. :smile:


Sneaky, if your not a pro I'm showing this to my wife and saying "SEE, I DON'T HAVE TOO MUCH GUITAR STUFF...LOOK AT HIM!!"

Nice.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Now for something different and sonically spectacular...










...back to your regular standard programming...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just another Telecaster. I know it's boring...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Just another Telecaster. I know it's boring...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*a google image search*

turned up this:










because my own guitar is too craptastic to allow me to participate in this thread


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

if you squint and look really hard you should be able to see a guitar in the pic


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Medeiros2021 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

1964 Fender Stratocaster











1973 Fender Telecaster Deluxe


----------



## Animal (May 25, 2009)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


>



thank you! that was too funny!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a few from the Photo collection. Some I still have, some have gone on to good homes.

1985 Paul Reed Smith 









1986 Paul Reed Smith









Baker Robben Ford









1964 Gretsch 6120


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

1968 Tele (just sold to Todd68)









2009 Murphy aged Bloomfield and Pearly Gates Les Pauls









ES 346









2003 and 2005 Johan Gustavsson Bluesmasters


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

pardon the less than stellar photography...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scottone said:


> pardon the less than stellar photography...


That is a great pic...just.. please tell me you didn't take it this year 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Some of you Calgary guys may remember this... :smile:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Awwwwwww!!!! Come on NOW !!!!



Sneaky said:


>


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Porn*

Here's my newest (5 months old). DOS Kraken Micky James lefty. Only 2 in the world, the other is a green quilt. Might not be to everyones taste but its the closest thing to a handmade custom I've ever owned as a lefty. The SD pickups are nicely matched and the top is amazing. The case looks just as good as the guitar. Enjoy.











B


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Keep the posts to guitars. If you want to post a guitar with a girl, make sure she has clothes on


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Samsquantch said:


>


Thats better.....


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats better.....


+1 :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay,... What is your address? When are you going on vacation? Who is your Alarm/Security Provider? kkjuw



Are Nine said:


>


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay,... What is your address? When are you going on vacation? Who is your Alarm/Security Provider? kkjuw


If you took one LP he'd never know ....:sport-smiley-002:

but while your there grab the 335 for me will ya


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Are Nine said:


>


OUCH!!!! Boy does my jaw hurt. I had no idea my jaw could drop so fast and hit the ground so hard. Beautiful man. Justy beautiful.

Brian


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay,... What is your address? When are you going on vacation? Who is your Alarm/Security Provider? kkjuw


Says you're just east of Toronto. Good, stay there! :smile:



shoretyus said:


> but while your there grab the 335 for me will ya


You can't have my ES! lol

Brian, :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

HEY...he said no talking !


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> HEY...he said no talking !


I'd love to see a family shot of yours, too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not mine, but lacewood FTW!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> whole lot of LPs


with that picture, I _just _clued in as to your username


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This thread needs more 7's! No longer mine, but a DC727


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's mine ! plus some new additions ............


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> Here's mine ! plus some new additions ............


What model is THIS? I'm judging '80s, from the switch placement. When / where / how much, if you don't mind telling me? I love white SG's with the smaller pickguards. That is bee-yoo-tee-full.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks its a Gibson 88 61 Reissue SG I love the switch placement ! And I got it at a sweet price cheers!


----------

